# Front legs popped today, do they look okay?



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

This is my first batch of tads. I have 3 that popped legs yesterday/today and this is what they look like:



















I have 2 that dont have front legs yet and one that got them this past weekend. He/She looks ok.









My Question, do the first 2 pics look normal for froglets who's legs JUST popped or are they looking more like sls? They may just look skinny to me because I am comparing them to the one that is a few days ahead of them?

Any input or opinions is appreciated.


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

the 3rd pic looks great the first and second pic looks like they might have SLS. im no expert but ive had tads where the first few frogs were fine and the later ones had SLS i would wait for some more people to reply im no expert


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the first two might have SLS, however, keep them around, as you have to let them develope a bit more until you are certain. The third one looks fine to me. 

Keep an eye on the first two (and even the third), if they have SLS, you will probably have to cull them. There's a chance they'll be fine and grow up healthily, but from the evidence here, I think you've got some SLS on your hands. 

Don't get frustrated, it sucks to cull a frog, but hopefully you won't encounter it too many times. Good luck.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Im praying that the 3 that just got front legs are fine. And it is just my inexperience that makes me worry. But they seem so little and when they swim they don't move them? I hope in a day or two they are fine. These little buggers are already in my heart and to think that they are unhealthy hurts.

I really hope it isn't sls.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had far more experience with SLS than I'd ever want, and I"m afraid those first two pics definitely look it  You can keep 'em around for a while to make sure, but that would be my guess. The last one looks really good, though, for what it's worth...

- Josh


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Froglets 1 and 2 have SLS though not as bad as I've seen in some frogs, number 3 looks good, particularly if you have seen it working the front legs testing their motion.

The easiest way to determine if they are going to 'make it' is to morph them out in ~ one inch of water in a container with no slant....if their legs are good enough they will be able to climb out of the water. 

Yeah it really sucks when SLS comes around after you have invested time and let's be honest, emotional energy into them...particularly when they are your first tadpoles. 

Hang in there....

Bill


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Isn't there some way to cure SLS? My frogs have just started calling and I think in a few months I could have some breeding, and it would kill me to see them with sls...


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

What gives it away for me is the curled/ "Bob Dole" pose of the digits.

As for cure, none, but those with a mild form can regain usage.
Again no cure as the depth of the subject and consideration of multiple attributes is continually thwarted. Prevention is not only possible but goes beyond cure.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I think one of the strongest arguments that Ed Kowalski mentioned is need to be properly supplementing the parents. Also, too frequently of reclutching can cause a problem. Patrick Nabors says on his page that occasionally pairs will begin to begin to produce SLS offspring. He recommends that a break is given to the breeding animals.

Consult the Science and Conservation forum as there is a lot of useful information on the topic of SLS.


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried to raise Froglets with SLS?

4 of mine have it, but they have morphed out and are in the froglet tank now. They seem to get around "okay". None of them, including my healthy froglet have eaten yet that I can tell, but the SLS ones are still absorbing thier nubs. 

I have provided FF Larva as I figured it would be easier for them to get to.

I'm just hoping that maybe they are not so bad off. Of course, they are just my pets now and wont be breeding or sold. I just want to know if SLS is an automatic death sentence or in cases where it is not too extreme, is it possible to raise them? They are able to hold themselves up, they dont climb though and landing after a jump can be a bit clumsy, but they get their bearings...


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I've always had a hard time putting my SLS froglets down, and tend to try to see if they might still make it, but they always inetivable seem to die of starvation since they can't catch prey. Sometimes they manage to grab just enough to stay alive, but they never recover and gain the use of their legs. At this point, though it's hard to put them down, it just seems even crueler to let them linger and die slowly.

- Josh


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I know its hard, but I would euthanize them. I lost my three betsileo tads to spindley leg and they couldn't really get around well at all.

I do though, have a tricolor female that I adopted (from a special person here :wink: ) who has crippled front arms from perhaps an injury. She can get around just fine, but she kinda leans over a bit.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey what if you gave them tons and tons of supplements? So maybe then they could get the use of their legs? Just an idea...


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ sls is not curable, preventable yes, but once it happens its done. imagine it as though you were born without your front limbs. no matter how much milk you drink, they aren't gonna suddenly grow in. the longest i've tried to raise SLS froglets is around a month, then i euthenized them. their mobility didn't improve at all, they started to get really thin, and their quality of life in general was just not worth trying to keep them alive.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh yeah that makes sense...


----------

